# My love afair with the Remington 700



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Spring of 1970 I went out and bought a used Winchester model 100 in 308 for a moose hunt in the fall in Ont. Canada.


Almost from the git go I decided it was sort of a mistake, I am a reloader and digging around in the grass, snow, mud and grit was not my Idea of fun.

But it sure was accrete for a auto loader and I had spent the money so decided to live with it.

My brother stationed in Korea was due to get out of the army in June 1972, told him about the model 100 and the 308 caliber. He sent me a letter and said if I ran across one like it to buy it for him.

I did run across one and bought it for him.
He returned home and shooting the rifle soon discovered why the previous owner had gotten rid of it. The chamber was extremely tight and only certain brands of new ammo cycled thru it. Even our resized reloads didn’t cycle thru it if they were not the right brands of cases or not been shot in that rifle.


Took it to our favorite gun smith/gun shop. Ray said he would polish up the chamber so it wasn’t so tight.
We had gotten it back on a really nice Saturday morning, decided we would go out to our range and shoot. We were just opening up the bolt dropping in a shell and letting the bolt slam home.


All of. Sudden there was a extra loud boom stuff flying past me and brother screaming I see his pants smoking in the groin area had bad thoughts, but he drops to the ground and starts removing his boot from his right foot.

Got his boot off and it is bloody and is his sock grab my hanky and get the bleeding stopped and ran in the house to get my mom and dad who were ready to go shopping to take brother to the hospital.
I remained behind to pick up the pieces of that rifle I was able to find 142 pieces.
Took them to our gun smith who laid the parts on a sheet and took pictures.

Once that was done I went to the hospital to see how my brother was.

He had powder burns bad around his groin area but had a bullet hole thru the arch of his foot.
After months and months Winchester decided it was not any of our reloads that had blew the rifle up. At that time they didn’t have any idea what had caused it to go.


*Today we know it was a broken firing pin which model 100’s were recalled for later.*


I was afraid to shoot my Model 100 after wards so traded it for a Used Remington 700 BDL 243. Ray sent me home with 2 boxes of ammo to try it to see if I liked it. I liked the bolt action, The light recoil but didn’t like the selection of ammo for deer hunting. I went back to deer hunting with my model 94 30-30.
Reminton 700 BDL 243.




Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

But wow had a bunch of 308 ammo on hand. Brother bought a Remington 760 carbine in 308 he fell in love with.

Decided I wanted a 308 again so ordered a new Remington 700 BDL in 308.


Was my second 700 and loved it. I did end up buying dies for the 243 and after a bunch of bullets settled on one that worked so well for deer I hardly hunted deer with anything except it. I put see thru mounts on thr 308. to day I still have never used the iron sights so could drop the scope if I wanted.


Fast forward to 1996 or there about and Remington came out with a 700 Muzzle loader. I had been using my Hawkins for some time then a TC Plains rife but wanted a 700 ML and made no bones about telling people I was going to get one.


I was hunting Michigans UPPER for deer and lived in a shot gun ML and pistol deer zone only. I came home December 96, Christmas came and the wife lays a box on my lap Christmas morning after removing the paper the box said Remington, open it and there is a 700 ML Stain less 54cal. She said the 54 cal was all they had but we could return it and order a 50 cal if I preferred. I was happy with the 54 cal so kept it plus the wife had bought it for me.


One thing about the 54 cal is every year the gun shops in this area keep changing what they carry for a 54.

Every year I would have to buy a bunch of different sabots and work up a new load. I didn’t mind to much as I was doing a lot of shooting. 

This was before I had ever heard of the internet too.

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Next was to replace my cedar swamp rifle my 94 Winchester 30-30 because my eyes suck and could not use open sights any longer.

Talking on the phone one evening with my UP deer hunting partner I told him I was looking to buy a Model 7 in 7mm08. My wife heard Remington, heard 7mm08 too.


When Christmas came that year I again got a box that was screaming gun, rifle I wanted.

Open the box and there is a Remington 700 mountain rifle in 7mm 08. I was sort of disappointed but didn’t let her know. She had also gotten a gift card for a scope.

Humm have to find the picture. 

We went out and I bought a Pentex Light seeker for the rifle.
I love it and have shot deer across cranberry bogs as far out as 286 yards.


Still isn’t the model 7 I had wanted for the thick cedar swamp.
That came later in the summer after she found out she had bought the wrong rifle.


Then I came in from shooting up the last of my 54 call sabots, we went to buy some more and once again none that Had ever used before so I said I wished I would have took it back and ordered a 50 to loud. She said well you know how to fix that go buy the 50 cal. Sorry they didn’t make them any longer. I found a nearly new well taken care of 50 cal.

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

But wait the 700 saga is not over. But I am set for any thing I care to hunt and every thing in Michigan. I love with in a good healthy spit of Williams Gun Sight company. It is where I go to buy powder, bullets primers and other reloading supplies like shot and wads. 

Can’t go there with out looking at the racks of used guns shot guns rifles muzzle loaders and so on.


One day a Remington 700 # 1 custom is on the used rack. Wife is really loving the beautiful wood the engraving. I was also but choked at the price I could buy 3 regular used 700’s for that price so it stayed in the rack. It stayed there the next resupply trip and the one after that. It stayed for 2 years and the price was cut by $800.00 still out of my league. It was still. There the next supply trip and wife is telling me I should go ahead and buy it just because it is beautiful.

The sales guy my has a repor with comes up and said make me an offer it’s been her for a while and you folks are about the only ones who sho an interest.


So I made a offer I thought sure would get me a no but it didn’t he said OK.

So Now I nave 7th Remington 700 in 300 Winchester mag. Mag Na Ported.

This one is special so I took a whole series of pictures for the insurance floater.









Left barrel side Mag Na Port. 300 WM and recoil on par with a 243.





I still own them all today and shoot them often but since I hunt in a shot gun, pistol and Muzzle loader zone these days I hunt deer with the Muzzle loader and a 870 Remington 870 20ga slugger.


Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I think the Remington model 700 BDL in Walnut stock high gloss, blued version is just about the best off the shelf rifle deal out there. 

You're 300 mag is a beauty but I absolutely hate Magnaport barrels or similar recoil reduction devices. They'll blow the ears out of anyone off to the side when you touch one off. Hunting guides hate them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My Mag Na Ported rifle doesn't blow the ears off near by shooters.

Our sports man club only allows you to use the range with a muzzle brake at 
certien times.

Al


----------

